# Walk much? It may protect your memory down the road



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Walk much? It may protect your memory down the road.

This is great news to me!!!

http://www.physorg.com/news/2010-10-memory-road.html


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh my Gosh! and I need that too!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> Oh my Gosh! and I need that too!


Me too. But you "are" very active. So I am sure you don't have to worry in that department. Out on that lake all the time!!!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I walk my dog every day so that is good!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> I walk my dog every day so that is good!


It is very good for "both" of you. We do the same w/ our dog. Every single day.


----------

